
The Pmarca Guide to Personal Productivity - far33d
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/06/the_pmarca_guid.html
======
omouse
Reminds me of _Getting Things Done_...I should really finish that book ;)

~~~
Tichy
I could recommend my soon to be published book "How to finish reading 'Getting
Things Done'". If only I would finish writing it one of these days...

